# repeated Fuel Pump failures



## Pat (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi

I have a 1993 Bluebird (Altima) which eats fuel pumps. Have had 6 in 4yrs. (50,000Km) Have had them replaced with Nissan originals, aftermarkets and 2nd hand pumps. The best lasted 18 months. Mechanics and Auto electricians tell me voltages to the pump ok, no obvious reason for them burning out.

Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Make sure the ground is very good not only at the pump but at the battery. I diagnosed a car that had the same problem and it turned out to be a poor chassis ground. I traced it by checking the voltage drop between the pump ground on one side of a multimeter and a wire directly to the negative side of the battery. 
Also a problem with a clogged or pinched pickup screen starve fuel flow in or if it is missing or torn contaminants are alllowed to run through. These problems also shorten the life of a pump. One reason you always put a fresh pickup screen in with a new pump.

Troy


----------



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Troy, could you briefly introduce how to check if chasis ground is fine? Is it to check the volt diff between battery negative and engine body?

Thanks.


----------

